# Starline queens



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that they are gone.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Poptart said:


> Is anyone breeding the Starline bees. Or is this just a lost line!:scratch:


Perhaps the closest thing would be Spivac's Minnesota Hygienic. I believe they were developed from the Starline bee.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

*From http://www.bushfarms.com/beesraces.htm*




> *Starline *
> 
> *These are just hybrid Italians. Two strains of Italians are kept separate and their hybrid is what the Starline queen is. They are very prolific and productive, but subsequent queens (supersedures, emergency and swarms) are disappointing. If you buy Starlines every year to requeen they will give you very good service. Unfortunately I don't know of any available anymore. They used to come from York and before that Dadant. *




*Also see http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-193672.html*


----------

